# New boot/wader dryer, which one?



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm looking at getting a boot/wader dryer to help dry out all my hunting gear throughout the hunting season. Right now, after each hunt, I end up laying out my waders, gloves, hats, etc.. over furniture placed over heat vents. Needless to say, coming home to find all my wet gear draped all over the dining room seems to annoy the wife. :rant:

I think a boot dryer would make the wife happy, and when the wife is happy, I get to hunt more. :chillin:

Are there any dryer units that are highly recommended, or perhaps any units to steer clear of?

I looked at the MaxxDry XL unit at Cabelas, and also a unit by Peet. The biggest difference was the MaxxDry unit's ability to also produce heated air vs. the Peet, which just circulates un-heated air.

Wader extensions would be necessary for my waders regardless of unit.

Which dryers do you guys use/recommend?


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

I've got the MaxxDry, bought it about 2 years ago. Love the heat and timer features. I use it way more for my hockey skates (I referee almost daily) than I do for my wader. we do use it on our ice fishing gear as well. I have the wader extensions too. Its been very good for us, I would buy another.


----------



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)

Max dry all the way I had the pert not as good.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thefishpimp (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a Peet unit that I bought this fall. It works great and DOES circulate HEATED air. My dog dumped me out of a canoe on opening weekend. I was standing in knee deep water......inside of my waders. Emptied them out, put them on the dryer overnight. Bone dry the next morning.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

peet, does not have hot air , but is simple
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have peet it's not "heated" by definition but your stuff is warm when you pull it off so idk , but I can tell you that I soaked my redwing boots and they were dry over night. Also use it to dry boots an waders after every hunt . And I put gloves on it w/o any glove attachment and it works fine


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

thefishpimp said:


> I have a Peet unit that I bought this fall. It works great and DOES circulate HEATED air.


You're right, I didn't see that model in the store, but I just looked it up on the website. Looks like the MaxxDry XL model is on sale right now, about $30 less than the similar Peet Advantage unit with heat. $89 for the Peet vs. $59 for the MaxxDry. The wader extensions are $20 extra for the Peet, and $30 extra for the MaxxDry. The MaxxDry XL with extensions comes out about $20 less than the Peet with extensions. Looks like I'm going with the MaxxDry XL unit.

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I have both.

Peet, does not circulate air through a motor, it circulates by the coils heating up and the heated air rising. Simple design and works fine over night. Note, I'm talking of the standard Peet dryer that has been around forever and not the Advantage. To me it looks like the Peet Advantage is made by Maxx Dry.

Maxx Dry, circulates hot or room temp air via a fan and can dry out boots/waders faster than the Peet. You can also use it for drying gloves, hats, etc... Way more compact and versatile than the Peet.

If I had to own one it would be the Maxx Dry or the Peet Advantage. Can crank through drying your waders and gloves in very little time.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

no dog in this fight as far as which is "better", but I have had the basic Peet version for many years and love it. I pop my waders on them right when I get home, and they're dry when I need them...typically the next morning. The Peet goes with me to Nodak each fall, and gets an extreme workout out there. Never a problem. 

But it sounds like either of the ones mentioned would do you fine.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

I have the basic Peet model and have no complaints. Stays plugged in all season, and always gives me warm, dry boots or waders. IMO it's one of the best things a hunter can buy.

Should also add, I dont think you can go wrong with any dryer you buy. they are well worth the money


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

I have the peet advantage, while it works good, it is a timed cycle. It will not dry a set of waders in the time alotted so the regular peet would be my advisement.

Nothing but peet, all the other stuff is junk. Leave the original peet plugged in throughout the season I heard they last longer that way.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a peet,i think mine does have heated air though.
It was a christmas present i rolled my eyes at probably 12 yrs ago.its awesome for overnight.if mine broke id buy another tommorow


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> ... Leave the original peet plugged in throughout the season I heard they last longer that way.


Seems like a lot have said that, which surprises me because I would think that little coil could overheat? I unplug mine whenever I pull the boots off. But as a former boss once said, "if it works it will be okay"


----------



## Sparky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Go to the hardware and buy some pvc for wader extensions. Much cheaper 

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Seems like a lot have said that, which surprises me because I would think that little coil could overheat? I unplug mine whenever I pull the boots off. But as a former boss once said, "if it works it will be okay"


Yep 3 gents I hunt with in SD hunt 60+ days and use them religiously and said they last longer...one of those things ya quit using it, the darn thing quits working.


----------



## headjammer (Jun 25, 2011)

I just picked up a field and stream "max dry" not sure if it's the same as the other guys are talking about only used it a few times and it worked fast on my wet waders and best part was the price only 25 bucks and it's pretty tall and no noise what so ever


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Maxx dry all the way and i've had both. The MD is very well made and fairly rigid for plastic. The timer and the fact that you can blow straight air or heated air is perfect. I've had mine for 4 seasons and it has been hauled all over the country and is still in one piece. Can't say that for either of my peets. They both broke in some shape or form within 2 seasons. 

So in a nut shell; don't waste your money on the peet dryer get the maxx. 
Smoke


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smoke said:


> Maxx dry all the way and i've had both. The MD is very well made and fairly rigid for plastic. The timer and the fact that you can blow straight air or heated air is perfect. I've had mine for 4 seasons and it has been hauled all over the country and is still in one piece. Can't say that for either of my peets. They both broke in some shape or form within 2 seasons.
> 
> So in a nut shell; don't waste your money on the peet dryer get the maxx.
> Smoke


guess I "wasted my money" Todd when I bought my Peet 8 or 10 years ago :lol: You opinionated old SOB :evilsmile Hey wait...that description is ME I think? But after all these years, my peet takes a licking and keeps on ticking.....










Not getting an ulcer over this one folks...IMO both are good choices.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

I have the original peet and don't even plug it in. Plastic base broke so I set on top of the register and they are toasty in the morning


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Boyd said:


> I have the original peet and don't even plug it in. Plastic base broke so I set on top of the register and they are toasty in the morning


Hmmm I had the same issues? JD wanna chime in on this one? :lol: 

Peet = POS There's my opinion.  

Smoke


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

come on guys just build your own for under twenty bux or even free if you already got the stuff pvc and wife hair dryer


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

birdshooter said:


> come on guys just build your own for under twenty bux or even free if you already got the stuff pvc and wife hair dryer


That reminds me of something I did years ago. Actually when I still lived at home. I built a plywood box about 12" x 16" and mounted two pieces of pvc tubing on the top. I used to set this over a register in my bedroom and it would dry the waders or hip boots out in short order. I wonder what ever happened to that thing? Ole man probably threw it away. :lol: Worked great tbh I may have to do that again. 

Although my wife probably wouldn't appreciate the simplicity of the whole idea.  Women = FUN killers 
Smoke


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

smoke said:


> That reminds me of something I did years ago. Actually when I still lived at home. I built a plywood box about 12" x 16" and mounted two pieces of pvc tubing on the top. I used to set this over a register in my bedroom and it would dry the waders or hip boots out in short order. I wonder what ever happened to that thing? Ole man probably threw it away. :lol: Worked great tbh I may have to do that again.
> 
> Although my wife probably wouldn't appreciate the simplicity of the whole idea.  Women = FUN killers
> Smoke


Hahaa I call mine the fun governor


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smoke said:


> Hmmm I had the same issues? JD wanna chime in on this one? :lol:
> 
> Peet = POS There's my opinion.
> 
> Smoke


ha ha...just joshing ya Todd. Yeah the thing is pretty flimsy and cheap, but like that bunny keeps a goin'. Honestly, have not had a single problem with mine over all those years. But it's all good ol' buddy!


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm going with the MaxxDry XL.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

birdshooter said:


> come on guys just build your own for under twenty bux or even free if you already got the stuff pvc and wife hair dryer


I built a box and mounted the squirrel cage fan/blower off a junk furnace so it forced the air up through the PCV extensions into the waders, worked like a charm.

I like the Peet for waders and I have a Max Dry that I use for gloves. Both are quality units.


----------

